# He gets so dirty all the time!



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I rinse Molly in the tub if she's really dirty. Wipes are okay too, but it's so much faster to just spray her down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I sometimes try a good brushing, and wet her dirty spots with a spray bottle and then towel her off

If I can't get Cookie clean with that, then we do a quick bath. Otherwise it is much more work later to clean that dirt off the couch, the floors, my pants, etc...


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Towel dry and then brush. Jess gets wet a lot, we have a fair amount of rain.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I towel dry if nec. Sometimes if the sun is out, I let them dry off, then brush them well. Some people put a bit of gold Listerine into a bottle with water, and spray the coat. Helps clean the dog off without a bath. Great for after the dog park. if dogs are smelling funky and it's not time for a bath, I use a spray coat conditioner, sweet smelling, then brush.


----------



## CleosMom (Sep 3, 2012)

LIGHTBULB going off over my head!

Rocky is 4 months old and he loves to be brushed. I love it to because he's so adorable. I can brush him for an hour and cuddle him and play. He knows where the brush is now and will try to get up on my ottoman to be brushed. (I have to help him up ..lol). 

It dawned on me that he doesn't have that funky puppy smell (musky?) so much when I brush him 2 times a day. Plus it's nice to see all the fur come off and I get to see and notice how his coat is coming in and where. 

When it was raining and he would come back from a walk we would just use a beach towel, reuse it, etc. Then I'd put his puppy blanket down on my ottoman and brush him. 

Our breeder gave us some puppy wipes to use, but we have gone threw them. 

My Swifter is my best friend  Although I have to do it when he's napping because he loves to chase it!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I let him dry (towel dry if he's soaked), then brush out the muddy spots. If he's filthy, I'll use a damp paper towel and give the dirty spots a rub. Then a spritz with cleaning/deodorizing spray and he's good to go.


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

If she's muddy, Ill use baby wipes, if she's wet ill towel dry her and brush her. I only bath her every 1-3 months


----------



## dwiley (Aug 19, 2012)

Unless Tucker is completely covered in mud, we normally just let him dry and give him a good brushing. Normally that gets most things out. If not, we use a wet washcloth to get off the persistent spots. I don't even bathe my little dogs every week and they are much easier than Tucker - I imagine he'll be getting a bath once a month at most.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Pup said:


> If she's muddy, Ill use baby wipes, if she's wet ill towel dry her and brush her. I only bathe her every 1-3 months


I do the same thing.


----------



## beemerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

When Brandy (RIP) would "snoodle" in something stinky (start at the nose and rub to the ear), I would put her in the kitchen chair and use a wet towel with doggie shampoo and scrub and rince until it was gone. However, when it came to turkey poo it seemed like no matter how much I washed, the smell would still linger for a few hours after. Several times, I was tempted to spray her with Febreeze. I didn't though, but, boy, I was tempted.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Cari said:


> How do some of y'all get your dogs clean after they've gotten dirty outside and don't want to give them a bath. If I gave Yukon a bath every time his fur got dirty or muddy, it would be a bath a day and that is a NO! I've heard of wipes...are those worth it?
> 
> What do you do about cleaning your dog up without bathing them?


Clean??? This is a joke right?! I'm not even sure what color Bentley really is


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

If muddy I hose Buudy down than use a force dryer to dry him

If smelly from rolling in muck I wash the yucky areas than force dry him

If he is wet from rain or snow I towel dry him

If he is soaked I force dry the wettest areas than towel him the rest of the way


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Brew gets a towel dry, and most of the dirt just falls off as he dries. I don't like the dog wipes at all I find they leave a film on the coat and it makes the dogs feel oily, Yeah they smell good, but if you pet your dog after then rub your hands in your hair you've transfered the oil to yourself! I hate that!!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Towel dry, brushing daily and a bath once every couple months. 

I do wash Rose's towels in her shampoo and do not use any softener when drying them. She has five EXTRA HUGE towels.


----------

